# mousewheel unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten



## anni4 (16. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem bei einer Internetseite die horizontal scrollen soll. 
Sie scrollt auf einem Mac in einer anderen Geschwindigkeit wie auf einem Windows PC. Aktuell scrollt sie auf meinem Mac in einem angenehmen Tempo, wogegen sie auf einem Windows Pc langsamer als in Zeitlupe scrollt.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen meinen Fehler zu finden.


```
$("body,html").mousewheel(function(event, delta) {
      console.log(this.scrollLeft);
      this.scrollLeft -= (delta * 1);

      event.preventDefault();

   });
```


----------



## Joose (16. Feb 2017)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## krgewb (3. Mrz 2017)

Hast du das selbst programmiert oder hast du Schnipsel aus einem Tutorial verwendet?


----------

